# hunting lease



## jw37 (Jun 4, 2012)

looking for long term lease in Crawford, Taylor, Macon, etc.
Something within 45 minutes of Warner Robins


----------



## HHammock (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a 1600 acre lease in south Houston co and need two members. 16 members total. Property is loaded with deer


----------



## rutledgerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Have a Lease in Stewart County.   Between  Lumpkin  &  Benovlance Ga. We have a camp house to stay in all you need to be comfortable. Also have two campsites with full hookups. Dues for the year $1000.00 includes electric and food plots. Call 352-427-4985 for details. Or email me at rutledgerm@hotmail.com


----------



## TRHC (Aug 8, 2012)

Join our lease.

http://www.facebook.com/TrophyRidgeHuntingClub#!/TrophyRidgeHuntingClub


----------



## DixieToolz (Aug 8, 2012)

315 acres down I-16 just below twiggs county near Allentown. All current members live in Houston Co. Approx 35 minute drive. Looking for 1 member for a total of 6. $550 for year round access. After deer season you will have the entire place to yourself. Primitive campsite, gated drive, plenty of club stands. 478-955-1287 or PM


----------



## comptoncarroll (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey if you are still looking this is a club im in great people. Our Jones County Hunting Club has memberships available. 860 acres mixed pine and hardwoods, adjacent to Cedar Creek WMA. Deer. turkeys, hogs, small game. Campground area. Annual dues are $650.Phone 770-564-8786 or e-mail ebkeefer@bellsouth.net. We have openings available now for 2012-13 seasons.

Club is located between Gray, Ga. and Monticello on Rt. 11


----------

